# Canon warfare or how to really shoot with a camera



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

here's how the real shooters shoot:

Camera Warfare - YouTube


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

.....

Fortunately, I don't get any of that violence with my Fuji..... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

when you pick your Fuji up do you suddenly feel cool & serene and find small wisps of cloud occasionally hanging around your head?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Obviously fake...there's no way a Canon lens from today could be used back then. That's one reason I shoot Pentax...I can use weapons from any era. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

zuluclayman said:


> when you pick your Fuji up do you suddenly feel cool & serene and find small wisps of cloud occasionally hanging around your head?


No, but I do get a strong urge not to get it wet/dirty/muddy.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hahaha I'm sure I saw Donalds Camera & Lens in there .. and not just once ... @ around 1:45 ~ 1:46 for example ... obviously a racist movie ... :laugh:


----------

